

Blame Your Product Manager - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/blame-your-product-manager/

======
gregcohn
this looks really interesting. should be a Show HN?

~~~
bdehaaff
Are you referring to Aha.io? If yes, various aspects of it have been, but we
welcome your thoughts and anything that you would want to Show HN.

